# Robert Nkemdiche Commits Today (June 14, 2012) To...



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2012)

Clemson!

http://247sports.com/Player/Robert-Nkemdiche-8132

http://247sports.com/Article/Robert-Nkemdiche-commits-to-Clemson-Tigers-77342

Ouch! Had hope he would become a Dawg, oh well, at least Bama didn't get him or any other SEC school.

Hard to figure why he'd pass on being a Dawg. Clemson is just up the road from Athens. What makes them "more" special?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Clemson!
> 
> http://247sports.com/Player/Robert-Nkemdiche-8132
> 
> ...


His best friend commited to Clemscum I think last week. Mickey Conn and Dabo were roomates when they played at Bama There are three from Grayson now commited to Clemscum......


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2012)

Hard to believe they "outbid" Bama for his sevices!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Hard to believe they "outbid" Bama for his sevices!



Yep. Dabo and Mickey are tight. Clemscum dont have much of a class so I guess Conn helped spread the wealth....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't see that coming.

Thought it was gonna be Bama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Didn't see that coming.
> 
> Thought it was gonna be Bama.



x2.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2012)

Would have loved to have had that dude!...started feeling the Clemson thing about a week ago, good for them.

p.s. 
Clemson is loaded with BAMA connections, Dabo and Lorenzo Ward as well as Conn were on that '92 NC team


ooops,...Ward is at USCe....surprised no one picked up on that


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 14, 2012)

WV just scored again....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2012)

Clemson? You got to be kidding me. CLemson? I never thought he would go to UGA, but CLEMSON?


----------



## Buck (Jun 14, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> WV just scored again....


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> WV just scored again....


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 14, 2012)

A friend of mine who coaches in Gwinnett told me to expect this a few months ago.  He seemed to feel that Conn may be in talks with Dabo about a job with Clemson.  Not sure if it is true, and I am not saying it is dirty in any way, just seems as if he may have been right.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 14, 2012)

Why is everyone surprised by Clemson? They always have talent, just like the Dawgs. And just like the Dawgs, they underachieve.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Why is everyone surprised by Clemson? They always have talent, just like the Dawgs. And just like the Dawgs, they underachieve.



Didn't they win the ACC last year and play in BCS bowl.  Someone must have redefined underachieving.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 14, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Didn't they win the ACC last year and play in BCS bowl.  Someone must have redefined underachieving.



Well if Recruiting rankings mean anything at all, they tend to underachieve, just like Uga.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Well if Recruiting rankings mean anything at all, they tend to underachieve, just like Uga.



Are you a GT fan?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you a GT fan?



It seems he is a fan of beer.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Well if Recruiting rankings mean anything at all, they tend to underachieve, just like Uga.



Clemson had the #2 ranked class in the ACC in 2011 and finished #1, again how is that underachieving?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 14, 2012)

By that same logic they had ~8th class nationally and finished higher than 20th in the postseason polls.  Matter of perspective I would guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It seems he is a fan of beer.



He's GT fan. I could feel the bad vibes. Hatred and jealousy of being 2nd in the state. But yes he likes beer too.....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He's GT fan. I could feel the bad vibes. Hatred and jealousy of being 2nd in the state. But yes he likes beer too.....



Keep clinging to your delusion, it helps to keep things entertaining around here.  As we all know the off-season is way too long.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Great grab for Clemson.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Keep clinging to your delusion, it helps to keep things entertaining around here.  As we all know the off-season is way too long.



Yes it is, but I'm not delusional!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yes it is, but I'm not delusional!



Not what I heard !!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 15, 2012)

*Great pickup for Clemson*

But, I doubt this pledge sticks come signing day.  I can assure you Bama, UGA, Ole Miss and many others will not back off.  Still think he signs with Bama when it is all said and done.  Would love to see him in Athens, he is a difference maker.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 15, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> But, I doubt this pledge sticks come signing day.  I can assure you Bama, UGA, Ole Miss and many others will not back off.  Still think he signs with Bama when it is all said and done.  Would love to see him in Athens, he is a difference maker.



All i want to know is does the kid have a girlfriend that needs a job or scholarship.  Maybe his parents could use a new tractor, or a red sports car.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 15, 2012)

The coaches being all connected helped, but Clemson just dont seem right. He could have contacted any school in the nation and got his offer he wanted. At times you have to think about yourself, will you be on a championship team at Clemson?? Not in your 4 years.... He will be a standout in the ACC for sure though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> But, I doubt this pledge sticks come signing day.  I can assure you Bama, UGA, Ole Miss and many others will not back off.  Still think he signs with Bama when it is all said and done.  Would love to see him in Athens, he is a difference maker.



He is a young man of great integrity. I would be shocked to find out he has pulled his pledge to Clemson. He will be an outstanding asset to their program, if Dabo can use him properly.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 15, 2012)

Being serious the only team that is in any better situation than Clemson is Bama.  Uga is about equal and Ole Miss would be a step down.  I admire the kid for choosing what he feels is right for him and not just making a kneejerk reaction trying to be like everyone else.  Clemson is a good program...I wish him luck.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Only UGA fans could look at Clemson and not think they they consistently underacheive, last year notwithstanding.  And giving up 70 in the Orange Bowl could probably be looked at as underacheiving, as well.

Well see if this one sticks, especially if Conn doesn't get a job at Clemson.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2012)

Any kid who would chose the ACC over the SEC is lacking something IMHO.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 15, 2012)

Amen, Bro!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 15, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Any kid who would chose the ACC over the SEC is lacking something IMHO.



Envelope full of benjamins?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Being serious the only team that is in any better situation than Clemson is Bama.  Uga is about equal and Ole Miss would be a step down.  I admire the kid for choosing what he feels is right for him and not just making a kneejerk reaction trying to be like everyone else.  Clemson is a good program...I wish him luck.



Let me ask you a question. If UGA and Ole Miss are equal. You need to know that CMR has never lost to them. He has only lost to GT one time in his career. Where does that leave GT? Yall have to be at the bottom of the septic tank.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Only UGA fans could look at Clemson and not think they they consistently underacheive, last year notwithstanding.  And giving up 70 in the Orange Bowl could probably be looked at as underacheiving, as well.
> 
> Well see if this one sticks, especially if Conn doesn't get a job at Clemson.


No denying that we have had our issues as well, but come on Doc you know that Clemscum was underacheiving for ever. They have always had tons of talent and never had anything to show for it.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Let me ask you a question. If UGA and Ole Miss are equal. You need to know that CMR has never lost to them. He has only lost to GT one time in his career. Where does that leave GT? Yall have to be at the bottom of the septic tank.



Please read my post again.  I would rate Clemson and Georgia as about equal and Ole Miss as a step down.  Don't let all that hate and jealousy impair your language skills.  If this makes it simpler:

1- Bama
2a- Georgia. 2b- Clemson
3- Ole Miss


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No denying that we have had our issues as well, but come on Doc you know that Clemscum was underacheiving for ever. They have always had tons of talent and never had anything to show for it.



I know they underacheive.  That's what I said.  Flowingwell is the only one who doesn't think they underacheive.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know they underacheive.  That's what I said.  Flowingwell is the only one who doesn't think they underacheive.



Just how big of a boy are you?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Please read my post again.  I would rate Clemson and Georgia as about equal and Ole Miss as a step down.  Don't let all that hate and jealousy impair your language skills.  If this makes it simpler:
> 
> 1- Bama
> 2a- Georgia. 2b- Clemson
> 3- Ole Miss



Pot meet keetle......................................


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Just how big of a boy are you?



I'm not all that big but I fight dirty.

And I'll be here all evening.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not all that big but I fight dirty.
> 
> And I'll be here all evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not all that big but I fight dirty.
> 
> And I'll be here all evening.



Oh, so you're an LSU fan?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

The LSU fans on this board fight like girls.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The LSU fans on this board fight like girls.



This!


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know they underacheive.  That's what I said.  Flowingwell is the only one who doesn't think they underacheive.



I really don't care about Clemson and their history, I just think it is funny to say a team is underachieving when the are coming off a 10 win year, ACC title (although that isn't saying much), and a trip to a BCS bowl.  As far as getting beaten in the bowl game, that is just an ACC tradition they are carrying on. 

 I hope we underachieve every year if it means at least 10 wins and SEC championships.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 15, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Clemson had the #2 ranked class in the ACC in 2011 and finished #1, again how is that underachieving?



Clemson, historically, loses games they have no business losing for reasons no one understands.  Final win/loss record may not be underachieving, but they'll do something compltetely stoopid at least twice a year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 15, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I really don't care about Clemson and their history, I just think it is funny to say a team is underachieving when the are coming off a 10 win year, ACC title (although that isn't saying much), and a trip to a BCS bowl.  As far as getting beaten in the bowl game, that is just an ACC tradition they are carrying on.
> 
> I hope we underachieve every year if it means at least 10 wins and SEC championships.



Even if it means losing by 50+ to end the year?


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Even if it means losing by 50+ to end the year?



Yes.  If we win the SEC title, usually means it has been a success in my book.  Being SEC champs and losing the Sugar Bowl would be better than winning the Champs Sports bowl in my book.


----------



## gin house (Jun 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No denying that we have had our issues as well, but come on Doc you know that Clemscum was underacheiving for ever. They have always had tons of talent and never had anything to show for it.



   You do realize Clemson has won a National Title and Confrence Title since UGA has?  ( Be it they are in the ACC)   I told you they better watch for Clemson but i thought it would be Ole Miss........ At least he went to a place where he will be undeveloped and not a factor, id rather he go there than UGA


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of sour grapes in here...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 19, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Yes.  If we win the SEC title, usually means it has been a success in my book.  Being SEC champs and losing the Sugar Bowl would be better than winning the Champs Sports bowl in my book.



You'd be happy for the last image of the year being a 50 point beat down?  That would take nearly all the luster off of the conference title.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 19, 2012)

The point wasn't about losing luster, it was about underachieving vs a successful season.  I will always say that winning 10 games and the SEC title will make for a successful season regardless of what happens in a meaningless bowl.  Unless it is the National Title, all the other bowls are just extras.  You can only win three titles in a year: Division, Conference, and National (winning 2 of the 3 is not exactly an underachievement to me)  We can all agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 19, 2012)

You don't have to win the division or your conference.  Bama proved those don't matter anymore in college football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 19, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I will always say that winning 10 games and the SEC title will make for a successful season regardless of what happens in a meaningless bowl. Unless it is the National Title, all the other bowls are just extras.



Yes, I'd agree! Of course we want to win all games, but fielding a competitive team and winning most of our games is something to proud of, too. A team can build off of success from the previous year. Hopefully our Dawgs will be better this year.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 7, 2012)

AJC article this morning quoted Nkemdiche that Clemson needs to offer Greyson's safety or he may reconsider.  

Interesting to note that Ole Miss did offer the other player.  Ole Robert doesn't seem firm on his commitment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> AJC article this morning quoted Nkemdiche that Clemson needs to offer Greyson's safety or he may reconsider.
> 
> Interesting to note that Ole Miss did offer the other player.  Ole Robert doesn't seem firm on his commitment.



From the article:
This is where it gets interesting: What if Clemson does not offer Ryan Carter?

Nkemdiche did not say he would de-commit  or make any demands — other than to say it will make him look at perhaps the only school left in the high-stakes race at this point, Ole Miss, where Nkemdiche’s older brother plays college football.
Sounds like a veiled threat doesn't it?
 So......Clemson had already recruited two of his High School teammates, a third is supposedly comng as a walk-on, and now he wants Dabo to make room for another buddy? No wonder Bama, LSU, Georgia, and any other big boys were out of the running. Robert and his "posse" are gonna be a mess for Dabo.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> From the article:
> This is where it gets interesting: What if Clemson does not offer Ryan Carter?
> 
> Nkemdiche did not say he would de-commit  or make any demands — other than to say it will make him look at perhaps the only school left in the high-stakes race at this point, Ole Miss, where Nkemdiche’s older brother plays college football.
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Leverage... 

Robert Nkemdiche, who is committed to Clemson, visited the Ole Miss campus with his parents on Sunday, according to multiple media reports.

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...isit-from-no-1-prospect-committed-to-clemson/


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't think there's much to it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Don't think there's much to it.



Me either. I think he is using the Ole Miss visit as leverage to get all his buddies a scholly offer to Clemson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Me either. I think he is using the Ole Miss visit as leverage to get all his buddies a scholly offer to Clemson.



I think he was just going to visit his brother...nothing more.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Leverage...
> 
> Robert Nkemdiche, who is committed to Clemson, visited the Ole Miss campus with his parents on Sunday, according to multiple media reports.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...isit-from-no-1-prospect-committed-to-clemson/



Many of these kids will keep taking these visits, it's fun for them and it happens every year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 23, 2012)

I need him to stay committed to Clemson.  As long as he is there, we have a much better chance at getting Montravius Adams.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I need him to stay committed to Clemson.  As long as he is there, we have a much better chance at getting Montravius Adams.



Very true.


----------

